# Which booth to get?



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Alright so I've been looking at a few booths, PAASCHE 22 inch and 30 inch, ARTOGRAPH 1520 and 1530, and Testors booth. I seen a video of the ARTOGRAPH on youtube and looks great. I just can't seem to find a video for the PAASCHE or Testors booths. Does anyone have any of these booths? And maybe you can make a short clip of the booth in action? 

I like to get an idea of the item before I buy it. Thank you guys.

Sorry I haven't been posting as much as before kinda busy. BTW I'm creating a new photobucket account so all my pictures are gone, I will be taking new pictures of my builds and will repost my builds...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I have the Paasche 22 inch booth. Sorry, but no videos of it. At 22 inches, it's wide enough for (almost) any of my projects. The booth is made out of steel and is very sturdy. The fan is enclosed at the back with an adaptor that comes with the booth so you can hook up a standard 4 inch dryer vent to it. The switch is located on the cord in the back. The filters are easy to get and replace. Um, that's about all I can think of (both good and bad). Sorry about no video, but I hope that gives you an idea of what you will get.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I also have the Paasche 22 inch booth, and recommend it highly. As Scott says, it's plenty big enough for just about anything I might build/paint. 








Here's my 1/25 Deuce sitting in mine. I have that clamp on light clamped on it with a 125watt bulb in it. After spraying something, I leave the light on and the fan blowing for an hour or so to let the paint set up and let a lot of the smell go away 

I've been wondering why you haven't been posting anything. Looking forward to seeing something soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

been thinking of a booth myself and wondering if you guys are using them in the house or garage ? hooked up to outside vent or not ? have you ever found overspray on anything outside the booth ? does it subdue the smell at all or subdue it quicker ? i've been having trouble finding a place to paint,R/T is stored in garage for the winter and I'm affraid of all the pilot light flame items in the basment so thinking of setting one up in the hobbyroom


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> I also have the Paasche 22 inch booth, and recommend it highly. As Scott says, it's plenty big enough for just about anything I might build/paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll upload pictures in a bit. Thank you for uploading a picture of your setup.




440 dakota said:


> been thinking of a booth myself and wondering if you guys are using them in the house or garage ? hooked up to outside vent or not ? have you ever found overspray on anything outside the booth ? does it subdue the smell at all or subdue it quicker ? i've been having trouble finding a place to paint,R/T is stored in garage for the winter and I'm affraid of all the pilot light flame items in the basment so thinking of setting one up in the hobbyroom


I was wondering the same thing till I saw this video. It looks like it pulls everything out of the air fast.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I utilize the Paasche booth:


















I use it in house vented outside through an old dryer duct. It's over 10 years old and I have had no problems. If there was one thing I would think would be the downfall of this particular booth is the fact you have to buy their filters. Those can get hard to find and or costly depending. I utilize one filter per build. It's a good thing I build slow. 
Another brand you may want to look into is Pace brand booths. I believe he has three different sizes and I hear nothing but rave reviews on them. They also utilize any household filter which you can purchase anywhere.

Good Luck with your decision!!
Chris


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you Chris for your pictures as well and for pointing out the Pace brand booths. I didn't even see these booths before. Are there any other companies out there that make booths? 

My roommate just says to use an area in the basement and I guess section it off with plastic. I really don't want to work in the basement since 1. it's a shared basement and 2. the water heater and furnaces are right behind the area I was working in. So I really want to get a booth put it in my room to use the booth but she thinks the smell will fill the house up. So I want a really powerful one to get the smell out quick. 

I also saw these but their from the UK.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

440 dakota said:


> been thinking of a booth myself and wondering if you guys are using them in the house or garage ? hooked up to outside vent or not ? have you ever found overspray on anything outside the booth ? does it subdue the smell at all or subdue it quicker ? i've been having trouble finding a place to paint,R/T is stored in garage for the winter and I'm affraid of all the pilot light flame items in the basment so thinking of setting one up in the hobbyroom


I have mine downstairs in the modeling room - it is across the hall from the water heater and furnace, but there's never been any issue. It sucks the fumes right out the outside window via dryer vent. The vent is just attached to a wood panel I cut to size for the window. I've never found overspray outside the booth except the one time I forgot to turn on the fan. The smell is almost non-existent unless you get very close to it while spraying. Here's a picture of it:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for the pics,vids and info my son who works at Hobbytown is going to get some prices on the Paasche booths tomorrow,also looked at the Pace site and he is only about 15-20 minutes away from me and I kinda like the idea of cheap filters but still have to find somewhere to set up,so much to think about lol


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

There are two filters in the Paasche booth - the regular filter that picks up the spray particles, and the charcoal filter that gets rid of the smell. You only need to change the regular filter mostly - the charcoal filter only needs changing when it is used up. I picked up a half dozen regular filters for $10 with free shipping off ebay, so the price of filters is not bad.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thats not bad for filters then,probably cheaper than the HVAC filters,I see SD changes his every model,are you doing the same ?? how about you John ??

Rns1016 hope I didn't hijack your thread to badly,but you asked what I was thinking at the same time LOL


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> thats not bad for filters then,probably cheaper than the HVAC filters,I see SD changes his every model,are you doing the same ?? how about you John ??
> 
> Rns1016 hope I didn't hijack your thread to badly,but you asked what I was thinking at the same time LOL


No worries hijack all you want buddy. You have questions just like me, no sense having two threads asking the same questions. I bought a regulator for my compressor tonight from tcpglobal.com well from their eBay account and some brushes to clean the airbrush and I also bought a badger paint mixer. Now all i need is the booth and I'm all set.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I don't change mine with every model. Then again, I typically don't spray paint everything - only the larger parts. The rest is hand painted. I just change it when you see it gets full. I'll put it this way - I've had this for almost a year and I am on my second filter. Some of the other guys, however, do a whole heck of a lot more airbrushing than I do.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I airbrush almost every part I can, hence the change up of filters. Lots of primer and paint go through there and it's just easier to make sure no boogers get into anything I'm working on. It's what I do. I have had a case of filters for a few years now and will probably have to order some again for next year. Like I said, I don't build many kits per year so It's not a big deal to me.

Also, I line the bottom with cheap wax paper(99 cent roll) to keep the bottom clean. A roll lasts a long long time and keeps the booth clean.

Chris


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you started this thread Rob. I've been wondering if I should replace the filter on my booth, and after reading these posts........  yeah, it's time I change mine out. 

I live in a huge empty old house with lots of rooms. My Dad built the second floor himself to give each of us 6 kids their own bedroom. So, now, I'm here all by myself with all these spaces for projects...... Well, with my sinus problems, I knew I had to keep the fumes to an absolute minimum, so I set my booth up in my brother's old upstairs bedroom, venting it out the wall (should've seen my ladder setup to install the vent.... LOL!) I also built a 'closet' around the booth to try and keep any residual smell away from my nose, even tho I'm on the other end of the house. I did consider, and almost did, like your roomie has suggested, build a plastic enclosure around it. 

I'm finding out that the booth does the job, very well, in getting the smell/fumes out at time of spraying, but there are some fumes that occur while the paint/glue gasses out-- nothing like you get while spraying, but if you have sensitive sinus's they'll notice them-- I do when I get a migraine. So I also had to find a warm, dust free place to keep the model/parts while that's happening. Something else to consider, which I'm sure your roomie will help you find out.

Nice setup Scott, and cool idea Chris-- the wax paper:thumbsup: and thanks to you both for the info on the filters


----------

